# G18RNX/P Finally Installed...



## runmeshaw (Aug 16, 2005)

I got a chance to install these massive 7 inchers today. I had to trim the 1" spacers to fit them in my 99 Honda coupe. I wanted to get some more midbass upfront which my Dynaudio MW160GT were lacking a bit of...

I wanted to point out that I am running these with the passive xovers from the Dyn set with a xover pt of 2800 Hz. The tweets are the MD100.

The output isn't as high as the Dyns probably due to the impedance. I am powering each side with 150 watts with a Butler TDB 2150.

The Seas has very punchy midbass much better than the Dyns! The upperend detail is also great, but the Dyns are pretty detailed as well. The Seas are much less forgiving than the Dyns especially in Jazz recordings. I felt the Dyns are easier to listen to in this respect. Where the Seas puts the Dyns to shame is in the low extension. On some trance songs with super strong midbass I had to turn the bass level down a few notches...the extra excursion made the mid tap my door panel  

Overall I am very happy! I would love to hear what these sound like when run actively. I plan on pairing these up with Lotus ref tweets in the future.

Thanks Npdang for the recommendation


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

oooh nice 

wish someone had stock 

oh well


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

runmeshaw said:


> ...
> 
> I wanted to point out that I am running these with the passive xovers from the Dyn set with a xover pt of 2800 Hz. The tweets are the MD100.


an 8ohm mid changes the xover point. So if your dyn set is xover at 2800 than your new xover point will be [email protected]#[email protected]# . I don't know hwo to figure it out for your sorry.. -_-


----------



## runmeshaw (Aug 16, 2005)

daitrong said:


> an 8ohm mid changes the xover point. So if your dyn set is xover at 2800 than your new xover point will be [email protected]#[email protected]# . I don't know hwo to figure it out for your sorry.. -_-


I did ask Npdang about that and he advised me that it wouldn't make it better or worse per se, so I decided to give it a try. I was just worried that the tweets may be straining a bit if the xover point was too low. But so far the tweets still play smoothly.


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

putting 8ohm on the stock 2800hz should put the new xover point at 5600hz. It shifts one octave up.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

daitrong said:


> an 8ohm mid changes the xover point. So if your dyn set is xover at 2800 than your new xover point will be [email protected]#[email protected]# . I don't know hwo to figure it out for your sorry.. -_-


Mostly right, but it depends on the network design. If your passive crossover is a series (aka serial) design, then changing the drivers will indeed change the crossover frequency for both woofer and tweeter. However, most crossovers including all of the Dyn ones I've seen are parallel designs, using separate circuits for each driver. What changing the woofer will do is change the response of the woofer side of the circuit - and of course the overall response at your ears - without affecting the tweeter circuit one iota. It will have the same Fc and slope as previously. So there's no reason to expect that swapping the woofer will cause more or less strain on the tweeter due to a change in xover point, as all of the variation in the response of the two systems are caused by the woofer and the interaction between it and the filter.


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification =]


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

95Legend said:


> putting 8ohm on the stock 2800hz should put the new xover point at 5600hz. It shifts one octave up.


doubling the impedance will halve the x-over freq point...
2.8khz @ 4ohm ---> 1.4khz @ 8ohm...


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

300Z said:


> doubling the impedance will halve the x-over freq point...
> 2.8khz @ 4ohm ---> 1.4khz @ 8ohm...


wow that's a big gap there.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

How do you think the Seas CA18s will fair in that same situation? I have the 240gt set myself and was gonna toss in the CAs in place of the mw160s just for chits and giggles. Should I see more or less the same results?


----------



## SUMO740 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a similar situation with a CDT 560 crossover that is designed to crossover a 4 ohm tweeter at 3700hz. I was thinking of putting an 8 ohm resistor in parallel with an 8 ohm tweeter to obtain a 4 ohm load. Would this work providing there isn't a resistor parallel to the tweeter already in the crossover? 8x8/8+8=4 I have a feeling it is more complicated than that. Is there anyone who can advise on this?


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

300Z said:


> doubling the impedance will halve the x-over freq point...
> 2.8khz @ 4ohm ---> 1.4khz @ 8ohm...


actually, now when I think about it, it depends on what order bandwidth. lol. 2nd order you are right, 1st order I am right (unless I did something wrong). 

I dont know much about his crossover network design


----------



## runmeshaw (Aug 16, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> How do you think the Seas CA18s will fair in that same situation? I have the 240gt set myself and was gonna toss in the CAs in place of the mw160s just for chits and giggles. Should I see more or less the same results?


From what Npdang told me the CAs are warmer and bit more forgiving than the Gs. You will definitely hear stronger midbass that's for sure. If you have enough clearance from the speaker to the door panel then you won't have to adjust the bass level like i had to do on some songs. So far I can't hear any major gaps in the freq response. But then again I have never run active so I'm not sure what to look for. I'm just judging with my ears. Maybe someone in the Bay Area could help me out  

If you have the time then swap out your dyns. i think you will be happy with the new sound. I get the feeling that alot of people on this forum feel the dyns are way overpriced with respect to their performance. That might be true but for the price I paid I can't complain at all. I personally enjoy the dyn sound.


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

for what i can get the Dyns for (dealers cost), and what i can get DIY woofers for (retail), i would complain.


----------



## runmeshaw (Aug 16, 2005)

10K2HVN said:


> for what i can get the Dyns for (dealers cost), and what i can get DIY woofers for (retail), i would complain.


I got my 240GT set brand new for $300. That's a fair price IMO. You would complain?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

SUMO740 said:


> I have a similar situation with a CDT 560 crossover that is designed to crossover a 4 ohm tweeter at 3700hz. I was thinking of putting an 8 ohm resistor in parallel with an 8 ohm tweeter to obtain a 4 ohm load. Would this work providing there isn't a resistor parallel to the tweeter already in the crossover? 8x8/8+8=4 I have a feeling it is more complicated than that. Is there anyone who can advise on this?


 That should work fine.


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

runmeshaw said:


> I got my 240GT set brand new for $300. That's a fair price IMO. You would complain?


yes i would, because a retail passive setup will never sound or stage as good as my active setup inside my car.

id rather have the Alpine SPX-177R's @ ~$200 with stock passives. it would save me a 100 bucks and still sound good!


----------



## runmeshaw (Aug 16, 2005)

10K2HVN said:


> yes i would, because a retail passive setup will never sound or stage as good as my active setup inside my car.
> 
> id rather have the Alpine SPX-177R's @ ~$200 with stock passives. it would save me a 100 bucks and still sound good!


i guess i struck a bad nerve in you  jeez i was just making an opinion. oh yeah and you do have the ultimate active setup  

take it eazzzy bro...


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

runmeshaw said:


> i guess i struck a bad nerve in you  jeez i was just making an opinion. oh yeah and you do have the ultimate active setup
> 
> take it eazzzy bro...


i dont know why you took offence to that, but i meant none by it.

i was simply answering your question.

i have the D300/H701 combo, its good enough..


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

10k2hvn has no love for Dynaudio


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

10K2HVN said:


> i dont know why you took offence to that, but i meant none by it.
> 
> i was simply answering your question.
> 
> i have the D300/H701 combo, its good enough..




I took it as: a passive setup in your car will never sound as good as an active setup in your car. 

I think he took it as if you meant that no passive setup, regardless of whos, will ever sound as good as your active setup (as if you have the best active setup).

Hope that makes sence... It does in my head  

dave


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

i think that made it more confusing...

what im trying to say is; a passive setup (retail / not customized to your specific car and install) will not sound optimal as an active setup tuned to your car, install, and equipment. xover-point selection, is more important then eq's. unless you get your passives customized for your car and install, its almost useless.


----------



## runmeshaw (Aug 16, 2005)

10K2HVN said:


> i think that made it more confusing...
> 
> what im trying to say is; a passive setup (retail / not customized to your specific car and install) will not sound optimal as an active setup tuned to your car, install, and equipment. xover-point selection, is more important then eq's. unless you get your passives customized for your car and install, its almost useless.


i wish i could run my system actively, but i don't have xovers/eq yet. i agree that passives have a downside, but some passive sets do sound good like the dyns, at least in my car they did. the alpines/vifa aren't as detailed as the dyns IMO. but in the end all that depends on the listener's preferences anyways. why do you have such a beef with dyns? replacing the dyn mids with the seas was a pleasant switch for more extended midbass, but detail- wise the dyns were in the same league IMO. i'm just hoping that going active will make my car sound leaps and bounds better


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

I have good results just using the dyn passive. The passives are designed with the mids and tweets close to each other and in a specific enclosure...I have mine in an enclosure...I might just be lucky or just installed it correctly. I guess passives aren't for everyone...people love to separate their speakers, which does not work well if using the passives. 

As regarding to what speakers, to each his own. I still believe in installing/tuning speakers correctly...no matter what speaker brand you use. I have yet to hear a well installed seas frontstage (meaning: can image well for both sides and sound tonally accurate) to formulate my opinion...so I guess I'll be sticking with my dyns for awhile.


----------

